# Planos Crest serie cc 1800 2500



## jhongudy (Jun 29, 2012)

que tal amigos quisiera me pudiesen ayudar necesito el plano de una potencia crest audio cc1800  o la cc2500 tiene algunos componentes dañados y no logro identificarlos cabe destacar que los 2 canales sufrieron lo mismo, lo e buscado hasta de bajo de las piedras y nada espero su valiosa colaboracion y ante todo muchas gracias amigos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.../Itemid,34/func,select/id,6/orderby,1/page,7/
en esa pagina hay varios vi 
 Crest Audio 3500S - Service
 Crest audio FCV220 Y FCV440
Crest Audio CA Service Manual
Crest audio X-Rack
Crest audio PFA600
CREST AUDIO - CA-6-9-12
CREST AUDIO - SERIES V - VS
CREST AUDIO-PRO SERIES 8001
Crest Audio seire CA
 Crest 18 12 9
si alguno te sirve


----------

